# Any Ferry Tickets Please !!!!!!!



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

hello all !!

can i ask please , are their any ferry tickets going , from dover to france and return , from june to july return, mrs w, was very kind by giving me her details and coupon tickets to cross , aand thank her extremely , 
but we ned a crossing from the point mentioned . dfds looked good . but not quite very expensive to do this but if needs must do i guess . just checking and specials the forum may have heard . be great help .

thanks all , and have fun what ever you do . 

bye for now then , dent..


----------

